#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Scholarships for 3-week entrepreneurial workshop at Columbia University, New York

## faadoo.abhinav

Venture for India (VFI), in collaboration with Columbia Business School,  has launched a scholarship programme where selected VFI fellows will  undergo a three-week entrepreneurial workshop at Columbia University in  New York City.

*Eligibility:* Applicants are required to           have completed a bachelors degree with a minimum average score of 75%



*How to apply:* Visit www4.gsb.columbia.edu/entrepreneurship/affiliates/ventureforall/vfi for details

*Last date to apply:* February 28, 2013              

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 University of Kent, UK Invites Applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013 Macquarie university offers international scholarships Workshop Manual for Anna UNiversity Syllabus

----------

